# Email for Dr. Pimentel?



## nw0528 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi,I've already visited the website for Cedars Sinai Centers for Digestive Diseases/GI Motility Program and gone through their Contact Us option and sent two emails, neither have received a reply. I know some people have said they have emailed Dr. Pimentel. Does anyone have an email address for him specifically? I'm looking for a recommendation for a doctor on the East Coast familiar with SIBO, or if he would consult with my current GI.Thanks,Nicole


----------



## hsy (Jul 23, 2007)

call them - their office referred me to anthony starpoli in nyc - you only want to get tested by someone using the quintron machine - also be aware that sibo is only one aspect of IBS, not the whole story


----------



## nw0528 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks! I'll call them Monday!I was tested for SIBO at my GI's office, using a hydrogen breath test, and my initial reading was very elevated. I don't know if the brand of the test was Quintron, so I guess I'll call their office and find out.I have had IBS since 1985 (when I was 10 years old), following a parasite (giardia). My symptoms came and went over the years, and I had pretty much no symptoms for five years, until one year ago when I had some very severe symptoms. These started one year after a severe bout of food poisoning that sent me to the ER. My GI felt (after negative for celiac, negative colonoscopy, etc.) I had post infectious IBS stemming from the food poisoning and have an overgrowth of bacteria in the small bowel. However, he does not seem familiar with how to treat it - ordering three days on 600 mg. Xifaxan and no follow up hydrogen breath test...Thanks!Nicole


----------

